# Alfie the Skunk has landed!!



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

I got my baby Skunk yesterday and am chuffed to bits!! He is beautiful and well handled. A massive thank you to Stoaty who not only bred him but has but up with endless whittering about when I could have hime and ws I doing this that or the other right!! Alfie arrived yesterday and was great all afternoon. He had an explore of the living room last night, then a wonder into the kitche, it was at this point that my springer, Muffin, decided to shee what would happen if he put his nose up Alfie's bottem, one little spray nothing to bad, 2 minutes later muffin did it again,= one full spray + dog rolling around in living room to remove sparay + small house with open stairs = stinky house this morning! Its the weidest smell and really is very garlicy. I am not bothers as my beautiful baby was only doing what comes naturally and am hoping muffin has learnt his lesson. 
One thing, how much meat can Alfie have? He went mad for a tiny pit of pork last night and nearly removed my arm at the elbow for a chick leg this morning!! 
STOATY: he is also eating the primate pellets.

He is so wonderful and cannot belive after the years of whittering i finally have a Skunk! :flrt:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Pics????????????


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

awwww ... well done you. Cant wait to see pics ! x


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

Just took these of him plodding round the office,


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

I can just picture the WTF!!!! expression on your dogs face lol. He's toooo cute. :flrt:


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

trigger said:


> Just took these of him plodding round the office,



its great, literally like what the hell is this !!!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

omg omg omg omg omg omg 

i actualy squeeled at the title to this thread :blush:

he is just like sooooooooooooooooooooo coot :flrt::flrt::flrt: x


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Yay you have one at last and what a gorgeous little man!!!!!!!
So he likes meat then....mine used to go crazy for chicken but seem to be off it at the mo.....fussy ******s:lol2:


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

He goes literally mental for meat!!hmmm, think i have been fooled and he is crossed with lion! He is now stomping round the house and digging allthe litter out of his litter tray. Muffin is a smige calmer with him but it is a bit unfair as first tonight he sat in muffins dinner bowl and now he keeps chasing him!!! Its a mad house here, I wouldn't have it any other way. Smells almost gone too:2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

trigger said:


> Its a mad house here, I wouldn't have it any other way. Smells almost gone too:2thumb:


so when can i move in again :whistling2: x


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

trigger said:


> He goes literally mental for meat!!hmmm, think i have been fooled and he is crossed with lion! He is now stomping round the house and digging allthe litter out of his litter tray. Muffin is a smige calmer with him but it is a bit unfair as first tonight he sat in muffins dinner bowl and now he keeps chasing him!!! Its a mad house here, I wouldn't have it any other way. Smells almost gone too:2thumb:


I quite like the smell:blush: kind of like burnt rubber/wild garlic:lol2:


----------



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow how gorgeous! :gasp: You have to take lots of pics when they're this age because they grow up so quickly.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

awww isn't he ickle :flrt:


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> so when can i move in again :whistling2: x


 
Dunno where your going to fit, i appear to of moved most of the zoo home!!!

All was going swimmingly last night. Alfie can climb stairs with ease, he went to have a nose in the spare room, Muffin was babysitting, too well, he got a face full again!!! so here is the question do I a) have britians stupidest dog or b) should I have his sense of smell tested?!
Its my day off today so the boys are playing nicely around the house. No spraying yet and I am loving evey minute!! He is just too cute!:flrt:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Very cute:flrt:


Love the name. Can't say I'm overly keen on the smell of the spray though after Polo got my dog in the face and me on my arm. We had to open all windows and doors in the house until the smell went away!

Great characters though:2thumb:


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

africa said:


> I quite like the smell:blush: kind of like burnt rubber/wild garlic:lol2:


Now thats just plain wierd, lol.
Glad he's settling in. I was really embarrassed when I heard he had let rip. I put alot of time trying to get well adjusted monsters and there you go - busted. I suppose it was his first night so I will let him off as he is getting on better today. Any more though and he can go back to the centre and play with the hawks!!!
Keep the pics coming.
Ian


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

wow, what a lovely!

I think my OH will have a fit if I add a skunk to The List...

:lol2:


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

well we hit a full 24 hours with no spray!! He has learnt the hidy holes around ther house and now heads for one when the dog bugs him. They are getting on better. We are all at owrk to day and they are ignoreing each other. Stoaty, please don't feel bad, as said in PM, I did get a Skunk, its not exactly a shock that he can be pongy. What has surprised me the most is peoples reaction. Some are down right rude eg " err, yuk a skunk" if I said "err yuk a baby" people would get offended. and if I have to hear, "A skunk...don't they smell?" I'm goin scream!!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

I know, some people just make assumptions. It's only because of a lack of understanding, but it is still annoying!


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

ah its so nice to see and read how well your getting on. i have payed for a choc and white one 
just waiting to here back from Nerys as to when he is coming 
im so excited :flrt: just wish i could get through 
my kids are keeping on mum when are we getting our skunk hope its soon any advice as to what to get in ready would be good like treats etc


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

trigger said:


> well we hit a full 24 hours with no spray!! He has learnt the hidy holes around ther house and now heads for one when the dog bugs him. They are getting on better. We are all at owrk to day and they are ignoreing each other. Stoaty, please don't feel bad, as said in PM, I did get a Skunk, its not exactly a shock that he can be pongy. What has surprised me the most is peoples reaction. Some are down right rude eg " err, yuk a skunk" if I said "err yuk a baby" people would get offended. and if I have to hear, "A skunk...don't they smell?" I'm goin scream!!


At least hes settled down now. You will have to get used to the comments though - bit like does your Harris hawk eat bread or another fav when I had a hooded falcon on display, 'it can't be real its heads made of leather'. Hope to be up to see him before too long. Donna will want to snuggle him again, lol.
Ian


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

How have i ever lived without a Skunk? I love him to bits, he is soooooo fab :2thumb:. He has not sprayed again, has totally got the dog trained, 










Has got the hubby on side cause alfie likes computer games, 










and takes himself to bed when he has had enough


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Totally adorable, can't wait to meet him:2thumb:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Utterly gorgeous, baby skunks are one of the few animals that make me go "Awwww". nice to see Alfie is settling in well Trigger an well done to Stoaty, the breeder too.


----------



## hogs'n'hisses (Jun 24, 2009)

im so jelous he is such a cutie :flrt:i really want one but not aloud til next year good luck with him


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

Things I have learnt: 
Check that your darling baby has not missed the litter tray and pooped in the runners of the patio doors BEFORE you slide them open.
Keep all bins empty at all times, particully bathroom bins, apprently Skunks are very partial to snotty tissues.
Bare feet is a no no.
The glass of wine you put on the floor becasue your darling was walking up the windowsill, move it again before he finds it.
That stange scrapping under the settee, its the carpet being shredded. 
Don'tt hink that you are going to eat all that ham sandwich, the dog makes an ideal step onto your lap!

Alfie has really settled, He quickly got into a nice routine and is eating brill. He even comes when called, althoguh this is prob becasue there is usally food on offer. 

Alfie also takes his exersise very seriuously, not sure who looks the funniest, my sis or Alfie!!

not sure if this will work


----------



## hogs'n'hisses (Jun 24, 2009)

just watched ya vid he is so:flrt::flrt::flrt: well done i so cant wait till spring next year:2thumb:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

that is BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!! so made me chuckle!!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Loving the Vid! Effy is like that with me, my shadow! lol, he looks so scrummy


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Hilarious:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Absolutely adorable!!!

I love the photo of Alfie asleep! He looks just like Flower (Bambi).


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

I have learnt more stuff:
Skunks can get anywhere









Skunks love bins










I have also ubnfortunaly learnt that when a Skunk bites it hurts alot!! Alfie is starting to test the water and i have had a couple of 'nips' from him. The first time I was putting his harness on to take him out, I told him no and put him back to bed for 5 mins. Went back to him and he was good as gold. The second time I was picking him up to put him in, I flicked his nose and told him no as I thought if I left him to carry on playing he would learn how to get his way, Is this normal and have I handled things correctly?


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Omg Jen i never knew you got him. Knew how excited you were he looks like a cheeky little thing will need to pop down and see him.

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO lucky :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Time-outs work great with skunks and I was advised that a bin is a good place as its dark, try not to put him in his bed as he will see it as a bad place, a nuetral place might be better? When Effy has been naughty i've always said no and put her down, shes never tried to nip yet but shes still only young, she has learnt that licking and giving kisses is fun!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

With the two that we got at 6 weeks we shouted no and put them down and ignored them, theu soon learnt the difference between positive and negative reactions to their behaviour:2thumb: our older skunk was fine when we got him.


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

All little ones test their boundaries. I sometimes wonder if when they are handled as much as he was when he was young if its a good idea. Yes they are really friendly and after the initial settling in period they are unlikely to spray but the problem seems to be that all the fear factor is removed. This means that they tend to have little respect for you and do push the boundaries a lot more. You see this all the time in hand reared animals and I do wonder if this happens with babes that have been handled alot albeit to a lesser degree.
Keep using the time outs and give him some time. It just makes if more worthwhile when he turns out to be a well adjusted 'angel' later on.
Ian


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

Alfie appears to be sorting himself out. We have a nice routine now and he has not bitten for a few days. He is giving the living room carpet a bit of a bashing and last night I found a new Alfie toilet, under the Chinchillas!! But no probs. I adore him even when he spent an evening gardening with me, despite our ideas of gardening being a little different!


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

He is absolutly adorable ! Im so so jealous. Showed my OH and she was more interested in what you were doing on the Wii than the skunk :-( x


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

OH bless Alfie green claws helping you out :lol2:


----------

